# Broken TV - how to get rid of it in Tokyo



## Raffish_Chapish

Hi all! 

I've got a big old fashioned TV. Broken.
It weighs a ton and I'm sick of it taking up precious space in my apartment.
But I'm fairly sure I can't just chuck it out with the bins.
Any ideas?

Best - RC


----------



## larabell

Technically, you're supposed to return it to the store where you bought it or to the store where you buy it's replacement. You should also be able to call somewhere to arrange a pickup (one of the big-box electronic places should be able to tell you where -- I think it's JEDEC or some other electronic industry association). But the easiest is to listen for those annoying junk trucks that troll the streets on the weekends and flag one down. They'll charge you to haul it away but it shouldn't be much more than a shop or JEDEC would charge for the same service.

Now... you could do what a friend of mine did with a washing machine once. He invested the money in a strong pair of tin snips and cut the thing into little pieces and tossed it with the un-burnable garbage. Technically that's not kosher, but... they rules do allow for "small" electronic devices (ie: MP3 players) to be tossed in the bin without following the special recycling rules -- at least in Nakano-ku. So what's the difference between small electronic devices and small bits of a TV spread out over several weeks? As for the CRT... take it out back, wrap it in a thick blanket, and smack it with a baseball bat. Most of it would probably fit in the glass recycling bin .

Or just flag down the noisy truck and spend the 5000JPY. If you have other stuff to toss, show it all to the driver at once because sometimes you can negotiate a better price for a whole bunch of stuff in one shot. Also, if your neighborhood is anything like mine, you must get dozens of flyers a week in your mailbox -- a few of those are for services that will haul away junk... same as the noisy truck.


----------



## Raffish_Chapish

Thanks - noisy truck I think!


----------

